# shark fishing on the beaches around perdido



## fishingforlife! (Sep 15, 2011)

ive viewd this site for a while now and just signed up, 
planning on going shark fishing tonight out by johnsons beach or somewhere in perdido has anyone been cathing sharks lately out that way?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, not me personally, as i fish Pensacola Beaches. However, a co-worker of mine landed a small blacktip - 3' - without trying. They're everywhere. He caught his on a medium action spinning rod with only 12" of steel leader. He was fishing with a pin fish targeting reds.


----------



## fishingforlife! (Sep 15, 2011)

yea i fish out there pretty frequently just havnt gone latley, last september me and a buddy waded out chest deep at 1:30 in the morning thrwing out boston mackarel and caught a black tip that pushed 80lbs just seeing if anyone has gone out recently


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

caught a 3' sharpnose Tuesday night on The Key near West protected area, unfortunately not any good pics.


----------

